# Desert Tortoise



## scmariani (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking for juvenile or older desert tortoises If you know of any I live in the Auburn Calif area...
Thanks


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am in So. CA and have three older DT but we do not ship. Have you thought of contating your California Tortoise and Turtle Club (CTTC) chapter ?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 26, 2008)

scmariani said:


> Looking for juvenile or older desert tortoises If you know of any I live in the Auburn Calif area...
> Thanks



If you are interested in joining the California Turtle & Tortoise Club, they are trying to get enough people together to form a new chapter in San Jose. I know its a little far from Auburn, but its the first chapter in Northern California. If you are interested, the TooSlo chapter is sponsoring the new chapter. You can contact them at: 

805 481-5222

that's Bob Thomas's number. He is the adoption chairperson. The CTTC chapters usually have desert tortoises for adoption, and if TooSlo doesn't have any, they can get you one when they go to a board meeting in Arcadia every quarter.

The dues are $20 per year.

If you want to come to the Fresno/Clovis area, I have a couple desert tortoises that you can choose from. But I require some really good pictures of the area where you want to keep them so I can be sure they are going to a safe place. The desert tortoise is California's state reptile and I'm pretty protective of the ones I adopt out!

Yvonne


----------



## edhtortlover (May 8, 2008)

scmariani said:


> Looking for juvenile or older desert tortoises If you know of any I live in the Auburn Calif area...
> Thanks



I live closer to you and may have one for adoption. I will require a home visit though to make sure it will be safe from predators & is escape proof. Are you in the foothills or in town? I have a few questions for you. Contact me & let me know if you have found one. Just reply here as my email is not available.


----------



## techiegrl (May 28, 2008)

I live in Roseville, not too far from Auburn, just lost my Desert tort that I have had for 7 years  he was found and given to me, I took great care of him as he was not healthy when he was given to me, lots of vet visits. He suddenly became ill and I lost him. If anyone else has any other adoptions available please let me know. I would be happy to send pict's of my enclosure outside.



edhtortlover said:


> scmariani said:
> 
> 
> > Looking for juvenile or older desert tortoises If you know of any I live in the Auburn Calif area...
> ...


----------

